

A future for drones: Automated killing - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/national-security/a-future-for-drones-automated-killing/2011/09/15/gIQAVy9mgK_story.html?hpid=z1

======
jgrahamc
Hardly surprising since killer robots are within near DIY reach:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2010/08/within-diy-reach-flying-
killer-r...](http://blog.jgc.org/2010/08/within-diy-reach-flying-killer-
robots.html)

------
queensnake
That guy's Predator algorithm could very well have been an essential enabler
for this. Previously you'd have needed humans to keep the crosshairs (of one
sort or another) on the target.

